# Rally added at New Year Midlands Stoke Prior Sports & Countr



## nukeadmin

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at New Year Midlands Stoke Prior Sports & Country Club Nr Bromsgrove in Stoke Prior Nr Bromsgrove, Worcestershire starting 29/12/2012

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=364

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## rayc

Well done to Jacquie for coming up trumps once again. Where would the Rally Group be without her?
Ray


----------



## thedoc

Hi,

Entirely agree with Ray. Hat's off to Jacquie, hear hear.

Yours aye,

Andy, Kev and Ted (thedoc)


----------



## JollyJack

Well done Jacquie - thank you - another winner!  

Andrea, Bob & Ellie


----------



## ICDSUN2

Well done Jacquie you really are a star, just down the road for me then this New Year.

Love Pam


----------



## LadyJ

ICDSUN2 said:


> Well done Jacquie you really are a star, just down the road for me then this New Year.
> 
> Love Pam


Yes Pam right on your doorstep and a lot nearer for us too for a change  be quick adding your name to the list if you want electric its going fast

Jac


----------



## clive1821

the exact location for gps sat navs is 52 17'42.52"N, 2 05'04.20"W hope to see you all there.....


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just a reminder for those that haven't yet sent me their money for the New Year Bash tickets you have until the 1st of October as I have to pay up front for these.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just in case a few more of you would like to join us at Stoke Prior for New Year we do still have room for 7 more and I will extend the booking for the party tickets to 15th November. Sorry there are no electric pitches left though.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more of you going to join us then????

New Year Rally

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Is that it then for New Year? 

I shall be closing booking for this rally on the 15th November so if you are thinking of coming please be quick adding your name to the list and pming me for address to send your cheque for the evening entertainment.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I have now closed booking for New Year but if anymore of you would like to come please pm me


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I have just e.mailed all that are on the rally list so if you could please reply via e.mail it would be appreciated.

Just in case anybody does not get the e.mail here is a copy of it below and you can pm me regarding it if you want to.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Hi All

John & I have just spent the weekend at Stoke Prior and I am afraid we will *NOT* be parking on the grass there unless we get a heat wave between now and NYE, so the plan is now we will ALL park on the car park but I must warn you we will all be very cosy, a case of fall out your door into next door.

Those of you that have electric we should be ok as the site is supplying us with a big generator which Clive is going to run cables off, if you could all bring as many electric cables that you have it would be a great help. We should hopefully have about 6amps each which will be sufficient for keeping batteries topped up.

I have now got all your tickets as I had to pay for these up front.

If any of you feel you do not want to come due to the fact we have to park on the car park and not the field please let me know as soon as possible.

I take it you are all arriving on the 29th December? if you are *NOT* could you please let me know when you are arriving. May I ask you all to arrive in the daylight if at all possible as the car park gets quite full and we will not have much room for manovering if that happens.

We look forward to seeing you all soon

Jacquie


----------



## flyingpig

*s*

No loud farting or rowdy sex then......bugger!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

We have now had three cancellations so have room for three more vans if anyone else would like to join us at Stoke Prior for New Year

Stoke Prior New Year Rally

We are hoping to have some form of electric for everyone  not a lot but enough to keep your batteries topped up and we will all be very cosy on the hard standing car park.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more coming :?: :?: :?: if so please be quick adding your name to the rally list, as due to cancellations i'm now left with 4 tickets for the New Year Eve Party  at £10 each.

We have room for 2 more vans its £13 per night and hopefully some electric for all on hard standing car park, if we get over 20 vans attending then it will be £11 per night.




Jacquie


----------



## jax

Hopefully the people who cancelled had paid the £10.00 per person non returnable deposit to you otherwise that would make you well and truly out of pocket.


----------



## SilverF1

Jacquie, we would like to come to Stoke Prior, despite the huge journey  , but we won't be able to arrive until 31st December.

Could you let us know if that would be ok and we'll then book ourselves in?


----------



## LadyJ

SilverF1 said:


> Jacquie, we would like to come to Stoke Prior, despite the huge journey  , but we won't be able to arrive until 31st December.
> 
> Could you let us know if that would be ok and we'll then book ourselves in?


Hi Norman

Yes fine as long as you arrive in the day light as I don't want to be messing about in the dark in me glad rags :lol: 
Get your selves on the listy quick 

Jacquie


----------



## SilverF1

LadyJ said:


> SilverF1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacquie, we would like to come to Stoke Prior, despite the huge journey  , but we won't be able to arrive until 31st December.
> 
> Could you let us know if that would be ok and we'll then book ourselves in?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Norman
> 
> Yes fine as long as you arrive in the day light as I don't want to be messing about in the dark in me glad rags :lol:
> Get your selves on the listy quick
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Thanks, Jacquie, will add ourselves to the list and will arrive before 3pm on the 31st.


----------



## LadyJ

SilverF1 said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SilverF1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacquie, we would like to come to Stoke Prior, despite the huge journey  , but we won't be able to arrive until 31st December.
> 
> Could you let us know if that would be ok and we'll then book ourselves in?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Norman
> 
> Yes fine as long as you arrive in the day light as I don't want to be messing about in the dark in me glad rags :lol:
> Get your selves on the listy quick
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Jacquie, will add ourselves to the list and will arrive before 3pm on the 31st.
Click to expand...

Thanks Norman can you arrive as early as possible as I want to put me head down for a few hours else I shan't last the night out :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Oh I see we have another one joining us welcome worzel  ive sent you a pm Mike




Only 2 places left now folks


Jacquie


----------



## suedew

Looking forward to seeing friends old and new, bit worried Jacquie, didn't realise i would need the glad rags lol
Will need to mind i dont spill the gravy on boxing day.
Sue


----------



## LadyJ

suedew said:


> Looking forward to seeing friends old and new, bit worried Jacquie, didn't realise i would need the glad rags lol
> Will need to mind i dont spill the gravy on boxing day.
> Sue


Nothing too posh Sue just a bit more smart casual than scruffy muddy jeans :lol: :lol:

Looking forward to seeing you both

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We are back to 3 spare places now :roll: so is there any more of you thinking of coming :?: :?: :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just in case any of you coming to Stoke Prior want to go shopping in Bromsgrove here is a map etc of the car parks.

There are only 2 that can accommodate motorhomes the best one being at School Drive B60 1BA the other is Hanover Street B61 7JH this one has 2 entrances one of which has a height barrier.

If you overhang 2 spaces you have to pay for 2 places :roll:


----------



## amydan

Can you tell me if there is anything else on any other night apart from new years eve. Thanks


----------



## LadyJ

amydan said:


> Can you tell me if there is anything else on any other night apart from new years eve. Thanks


Hi Amydan

The bar will be open every day from 11am to 11pm apart from New Years Day as far as I am aware, and I am sure some of us will be in it :lol: although there is nothing else organised as such by the club or by me no doubt we can entertain ourselves i.e a quiz maybe a game or 2 of bingo even a pantomine of sorts :wink: There are pool and snooker tables and a darts board.

There is also a pub just over the canal 2mins walk that does offer food and I would think a few will be heading to it.

If you are feeling energetic and the weather is fine a nice hike up the canal.

But the main event is the New Years Eve Party.

If anyone would like to organise some thing please feel free to do so.

Jacquie


----------



## rayc

LadyJ said:


> amydan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me if there is anything else on any other night apart from new years eve. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Amydan
> 
> The bar will be open every day from 11am to 11pm apart from New Years Day as far as I am aware, and I am sure some of us will be in it :lol: although there is nothing else organised as such by the club or by me no doubt we can entertain ourselves i.e a quiz maybe a game or 2 of bingo even a pantomine of sorts :wink: There are pool and snooker tables and a darts board.
> 
> The is also a pub just over the canal 2mins walk that does offer food and I would think a few will be heading to it.
> 
> If you are feeling energetic and the weather is fine a nice hike up the canal.
> 
> But the main event is the New Years Eve Party.
> 
> If anyone would like to organise some thing please feel free to do so.
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Please anything except karaoke. Ken on the ukulele would be fine.


----------



## rayc

Lots of useful info here. 
http://www.stokepriorclub.co.uk/index.php


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

As I am going to be very busy over the Xmas week I have decided to close booking for this rally on the 23rd so if any more of you are thinking of coming please add yourselves to the rally list before then. We have 3 places available.

Thank you


Jacquie


----------



## SilverF1

amydan said:


> Can you tell me if there is anything else on any other night apart from new years eve. Thanks


I'd be happy to run a small quiz on the evening of New Year's Day. Not too strenuous, 20 questions say, if everyone is happy with that.


----------



## rayc

SilverF1 said:


> amydan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me if there is anything else on any other night apart from new years eve. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to run a small quiz on the evening of New Year's Day. Not too strenuous, 20 questions say, if everyone is happy with that.
Click to expand...

Jacquie said "The bar will be open every day from 11am to 11pm apart from New Years Day as far as I am aware".
I don't know if that means the club won't be open all but if it isn't then the venue would be a problem. No problem with you doing it Sunday night though.


----------



## LadyJ

> I'd be happy to run a small quiz on the evening of New Year's Day. Not too strenuous, 20 questions say, if everyone is happy with that.


Thanks Norman but I am not quite sure if the club will be open on New Years Day, they did say originally it would be closed all day but I did mention folks might like to have somewhere to go and they said they may open from 12 to 3pm but its still up in the air at the moment will have to see when we get there i'm afraid.

Bring the quiz and if we can get into the club we can do it

Jacquie


----------



## SilverF1

rayc said:


> SilverF1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amydan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me if there is anything else on any other night apart from new years eve. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to run a small quiz on the evening of New Year's Day. Not too strenuous, 20 questions say, if everyone is happy with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jacquie said "The bar will be open every day from 11am to 11pm apart from New Years Day as far as I am aware".
> I don't know if that means the club won't be open all but if it isn't then the venue would be a problem. No problem with you doing it Sunday night though.
Click to expand...

Sunday It would have to be by telephone as we can't arrive until Monday. If the club's shut, there's always the pub by the canal.


----------



## suedew

If we are going to be really close together we can open the windows and shout. :lol: 
Sue


----------



## clive1821

Hi all just wishing you all a Happy Christmas and looking forward to seeing you all next Saturday.......

There is an interesting article that Mavis has posted and worth a read..... we are parking on the public car park for the rally and be warned that its a PUBLIC AREA 24HRS so if drinking at all your van ignition keys needs to be left in a secure safe so it can be seen you have NOT any intention of using your vehicle..... just my view......

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Mo...n-your-motorhome-know-the-law/_ch1_nw2526_pg1


----------



## LadyJ

Any body else coming if so get your names on me listy as i'm closing booking tomorrow

3 places left.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Booking now CLOSED for this rally.


Those of you that are coming please bring as many hook up cables that you have and I would come full up with water if at all possible as access to the tap might be a bit of a problem with the van, ok on foot though.

See you all soon, Merry Christmas


Jac & John


----------



## rosalan

*Motorhome New Year Rally in Bromsgrove*

Another good rally.

Thank you Jacquie and John and a special thank you to Clive, without whom electrical support would have not been available.
The amount of hard work put into this rally deserves huge praise to the organisers for their efforts both before and during the meeting. It would have taken more than a couple of the cold days with rain to put us off from having a good time.

To the lovely friends we met there and to the welcome we received on our arrival, there are no words to convey our feelings.

A very Happy New Year to all, even if you could not make it this time.

Alan


----------



## rosalan

bump


----------



## Happyrunner

Mike and I would like to add our thanks and praise to Jacquie and John for finding and arranging the venue for this year's New Year's Eve Party and rally. 

To find a place with a clubhouse that was so accommodating must have been near impossible. A New Year's Eve Disco for a measly £10 a head even more amazing.

Thanks also to Clive and Di for lugging two huge generators and all the equipment to supply us all with electricity.

Jacquie, John and Clive all worked tirelessly throughout the rally - all your efforts were greatly appreciated.

We had one of the best New Year Rallies since we joined the club in 2004 with all our lovely friends and had a great time. Thanks to you all.

Unfortunately for a small minority, all these efforts were not enough and proceeded to cause quite a scene on New Year's Eve. 
SHAME ON YOU! 

Best Wishes and A Happy and Healthy New Year To You All.

Linda


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Back home and relaxing.....

Just a quick note to say a big thanks to Jaquie, John, Clive, Di and of course everyone else for making the New Year rally such a success!

Ros and I had a really good time and laughed lots! :lol: :lol: Just the tonic to bring in a New Year to remember!

Safe travels everyone. :wink: 

Keith and Ros


----------



## rayc

Lesley and I have had a fantastic time at the rally with friends old and new. Many thanks to Jacquie and John for finding such an accommodating venue and for all their hard work. Thanks to Clive who went beyond the call of duty in providing the electricity at some expense to himself. 
I agree with happyrunners comments that some members of MHF do not appear to appreciate the efforts made on their behalf and seem to think that £10 a head for a great New Year venue and disco, with a free buffet, did not meet their expectations.

Ray


----------



## suedew

What more can be said? Everyone has put it so eloquently.
Great venue
Great value
Great time.
Wonderful meeting old friends and putting faces to those names that are so familiar.
Many thanks to Jacquie, John, Clive, Di and all who made the weekend memorable.
Not forgetting Alan, Pam and the biscuit dunking, we chuckled quite a bit on the way home about that one.

Happy New Year to all.

Sue and John


----------



## janet1

Hello from the Newbies! 

Just to say a big thank you for all the efforts of Jacqui, John, Clive and Di for making our first rally such fun. It was good to chat and socialise, with everyone making us so very welcome. We had a GREAT time. 

I STILL think we should have won both quizzes....but, Hey Ho ! There you go.!!!!! Now studying big style, for the next quiz! Love to you all.

Jan and Ivor x


----------



## JollyJack

Another wonderful rally!

Certainly one of the best New Year Rallies we have attended.

A big, big thank you to Jacquie, John, Clive, and Di for your hard work.
We appreciate you organising and looking after us - thank you.

The New Year's party was fabulous 

Thanks also to Andy for organising the Sunday Lunch - the waitress was a star!

Thanks also to the quiz Masters - brilliant 

It was splendid and we loved every minute! Nice to meet up with old friends and make new ones

  

Andrea & Bob


----------



## rosmic

*New Years Eve Rally*

We agree with all that has been said. Major thanks go to Jacquie & John for all the prepararion to create such a wonderful rally. With the weather as it was where would we have been without the generators supplied by Clive and Diane, thank you all very much. As New Ralliers we were made so welcome by everyone we would say to all those that haven't rallied with Motorhomefacts you don't know what you are missing, the most friendly group we have ever rallied with. Yes the meal on Sunday was fantastic with the lovely waitress. A super disco and friendly evening New Years eve and a free supply of sandwiches lunch time New Years day & in the evening rounding off a wonderful time, supplied by the venue with another very helpful young bar maid. We'll be looking out for the next rally for certain, happy motorhoming one and all, :wink:  Rosie & Michael (ROSMIC)


----------



## clive1821

Thank you all for the very nice feedback you have all given makes it all worth while helping out......

See all you guys during the year and we'll all be back at the end of the year with some more fun....


Thats if you all would like more of the same and jac and john are willing to get it sorted 
:wink:


----------



## larrywatters

Hi everyone

What a great New Year . We would like to thank ladyJ and John for their timeless effects to ensure everyone had a good time  . To Clive and Di whom sterling work making sure everyone was electrified and I really mean electrified. On meeting new and old friends full of fun and laughter :lol: .

On a sour note :roll: , we agree will Happy Runner comments and feel that the expectations/behaviour of some members (you know who) were not at the level we as a group will tolerate.

We are sorry we left early and could not say cheerio to everyone.
Once again Happy New Year to everyone from cold and damp Blackpool.


----------



## SilverF1

We can only echo what others have said. Organising such events is more difficult than some realise and when things are not going quite to plan, it isn't necessarily anybody's fault. It's just how things turn and that has to be accepted.

We weren't there for the first couple of days and didn't expect to have electricity, but Clive duly obliged on arrival.

Given the weather, and all things being equal, we think Jacquie, John, Clive and Dinks did a pretty good job, so thank you all.


----------



## LadyJ

Well what can I say but just *THANK YOU* for a brilliant few days at Stoke Prior, sorry that some thought it not up to their standards but hey oh there you go you can't please all the people all the time :roll:

John and I thoroughly enjoyed every minuet apart from the pouring rain on the Friday in which John Clive & I were soaked through all day.

Special thanks to Clive for sorting all the electric out for us all,and Di for tugging one of the gennny's over to us. If any one is looking for a chappie that can sort electric things for an event they are having please get in touch with Clive1821 you won't be disappointed 

Thanks to Andy of thedoc for organising the Sunday Lunch, also to Norman of silverF1 and Mike of rosmic for doing the quiz's, can we have some easy questions next time guys :lol:

Most Special Thanks have to go to Maxine and Philip our hosts at the club for allowing us to more or less take over their building and car park so we could enjoy our selves, they supplied us with free food and cheap drinks and the diesel to run the gennys and a lovely young (shes only 17) bar maid Sophie who worked like a trojan behind the bar.

As to whats going to happen this year i've no idea yet :roll: could be same time same place or maybe someone else would like to organsie something :?:

Happy New Year All and hope to see you all at future events this year.

Jac & John


----------



## ICDSUN2

*New Year Rally*

Hi All

Just to add my thanks to Jacqui, John, Clive and Di for the sterling work that they put into this rally, you all go beyond the call of duty.

It was great meeting up with old and new friends. Hope to see you at other rallies later in the year.

Best wishes to everyone.

Pam


----------



## clive1821

Thank you all......! What a great New Year break that was...! Cannot mention names, as it was so many people that made it great. Lunch at the pub....what a great place to spend the afternoon, the venue for our retreat....fantastic....everybody made it great!


----------



## rosmic

*Stoke Prior new year*

Hi all , after much frustration and tearing of hair we have now managed to work out how to get photos into the motorhome rallies photo gallery so you can now view them if you would like to Best Regards Rosie and Mike ROSMIC


----------



## rayc

*Re: Stoke Prior new year*



rosmic said:


> Hi all , after much frustration and tearing of hair we have now managed to work out how to get photos into the motorhome rallies photo gallery so you can now view them if you would like to Best Regards Rosie and Mike ROSMIC


Yes I share your frustration and so have others who have tried and given up. perhaps that is why there are so few photos being added.


----------



## rosalan

*Re: Stoke Prior new year*



rosmic said:


> Hi all , after much frustration and tearing of hair we have now managed to work out how to get photos into the motorhome rallies photo gallery so you can now view them if you would like to Best Regards Rosie and Mike ROSMIC


Now try adding your Avatar.... Life is full of challenges! :lol: 
Alan


----------

